# CAAD3 vs CAAD4, 5 etc.



## carmy (May 18, 2004)

I would appreciate some advice. I am currently riding a CAAD3. No serious complaints except for the harsh ride at times, particularly with some of the roads in the area. Would this improve significantly with the higher level frames with the curved seatstays. I'm trying to figure out whether it's worth a frame upgrade. I'm not looking at the highest end i.e. 6/13, CAAD8, but would CAAD4-6 be a reasonable upgrade short of a new bike. Components are currently Ultegra9 which are fine for my purposes. Thanks.


----------



## LadyDi (May 6, 2005)

carmy said:


> I would appreciate some advice. I am currently riding a CAAD3. No serious complaints except for the harsh ride at times, particularly with some of the roads in the area. Would this improve significantly with the higher level frames with the curved seatstays. I'm trying to figure out whether it's worth a frame upgrade. I'm not looking at the highest end i.e. 6/13, CAAD8, but would CAAD4-6 be a reasonable upgrade short of a new bike. Components are currently Ultegra9 which are fine for my purposes. Thanks.


Carmy - In My opinion, You will only see a slight improvement in the harsh roads at times. Maybe different tires, different air pressure, a carbon fork, or maybe even different wheels would be another option to you. I currently have a 1998 CAAD 2 with an easton carbon fork, and a 2001 CAAD 5. Vibration and harshness are about the same to me. The biggest difference I see is the stiffness in the frames. I have a new Fusion six 13 on order. Down the road I will let you know if thats any smoother.

Enjoy,
LD


----------

